

AWS now uses more bandwidth than Amazon.com - reitzensteinm
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/30/amazon-earnings-call-details-web-services-use-up-more-bandwidth-than-amazoncom-the-kindle-is-a-hit/

======
gibsonf1
We are extremely satisfied with EC2/S3 for our startup. The service has saved
us a great deal of time we would otherwise have had to spend on the hardware
side.

~~~
mrtron
The great thing about the success of EC2/S3 is there are a large number of
competitors coming out with similar services.

Should help to push prices down, I would stick with zon's because they have
been so reliable.

------
raghus
At first it seemed like S3/EC2 was a way for Amazon to use their _spare_
capacity and CPU cycles by renting overhead out. But now, that supposed sliver
is a slice > 50%? That's impressive.

------
utnick
wow this is very surprising and impressive.

Does anyone have a list of the biggest AWS users?

------
jsjenkins168
Now, if they would just bring SimpleDB out of closed beta so others can use
it...

------
toffer
What's interesting is that this happened during the holiday shopping season in
the 4th Quarter, which is Amazon's busiest time for its own Web sites.

~~~
Xichekolas
Probably also the busiest time for their clients too.

Long live S3.

